# M4 10" Barrel questions



## irnbndr (Mar 20, 2008)

I am having some sporadic malfunctions with my 10.5" M4.

I think it is a buffer problem but not sure... any advice?


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 20, 2008)

Go with heavy buffer, H4 and a Gas buster charging handle. (I cannot express the significance of the gas buster charger hard enough) Without the release of the gas it's forcing your bolt to over ride to quickly and causing timing problems with chambering the next round. If that makes sense. The gas has to go somewhere, and if it's not going out through a gas buster charger it's pushing way too hard from back to front to quickly. 

If that don't cure it, then sell it to me. :)


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 20, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Go with heavy buffer, H4 and a Gas buster charging handle. (I cannot express the significance of the gas buster charger hard enough)
> 
> If that don't cure it, then sell it to me. :)



Haha!  Deal!

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Olive Drab (Mar 20, 2008)

what gas tube are you using?  standard size or larger?


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 20, 2008)

I _think _its the standard.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 20, 2008)

PM GunnerJohn, best advice I can give you.


----------



## pardus (Mar 20, 2008)

PM him and tell him he's gay, he is.... Best advice I can give you


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 20, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> I _think _its the standard.



Based on your pic it is the short gas system. 7" tube, with 7" rail system.

Gunnerjohn will tell you the same thing I did.......................sell it to him.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 20, 2008)

Is it a feeding issue or extraction?  

Shorter barrel weapons pose an issue.  I tried to get a shorty to work that we took in on a siezure, nothing but problems.  Turned out that the barrel was shot out.

If its an issue of extraction/ejection than its a failure in not enough gas working the bolt carrier assembly.:2c:

Side note, is that one of those muzzle brakes that forces the gas forward?  Those are cool!


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 20, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> Is it a feeding issue or extraction?
> 
> Shorter barrel weapons pose an issue.  I tried to get a shorty to work that we took in on a siezure, nothing but problems.  Turned out that the barrel was shot out.
> 
> ...



Yeah, its a feeding problem.  I get a double feed every 70-100 rounds.  Not often, but often enough.  

Re. side note: No, that is a Noveske KX-3.  I love that thing!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok, that narrows things quite a bit.  How many rounds do you have through the barrel?

I like the muzzle brake.  Hmmmm, me thinks that I need to look into that........:cool:


----------



## Olive Drab (Mar 21, 2008)

i was referring to diameter not length.  pri made big bigger tubes to assist and someone makes a pig tail system which is a longer tube that wraps around the barrel a few times to delay the gas a fraction of a second.





82ndtrooper said:


> Based on your pic it is the short gas system. 7" tube, with 7" rail system.
> 
> Gunnerjohn will tell you the same thing I did.......................sell it to him.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Mar 21, 2008)

The shorter tubes and shorter barrels are a bitch.  Mine is tempermental with what ammunition I run through it.  It likes civilian pressure ammunition with the slower burn rate powder.  The faster ammonia smelling military SS109 green tip tungsten core stuff seems to pressure cycle the action too fast for the case to keep up.  You will find that your brass will get caught in some of the most painful places(in the gun that is) There are some pig-tail gas tubes on the market available from Brownells and Olympic that create the gas pressure of a full length system.  Placing the heavier machine gun buffer in the gun will make a difference too.  I am so tired of my 10.5" barrel acting up that I am thinking about going to the longer one.  I have heard of some going to the the same buffer and gas tube as the pistol configuration guns.  I have not tried this, but it is an option.

P.S.. Pardus... you sheep fucker...


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 21, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> Ok, that narrows things quite a bit.  How many rounds do you have through the barrel?
> 
> I like the muzzle brake.  Hmmmm, me thinks that I need to look into that........:cool:




That is the KX3 Noveske hider.  The "Flame Thrower Pig"


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 21, 2008)

gunnerjohn said:


> The shorter tubes and shorter barrels are a bitch.  Mine is tempermental with what ammunition I run through it.  It likes civilian pressure ammunition with the slower burn rate powder.  The faster ammonia smelling military SS109 green tip tungsten core stuff seems to pressure cycle the action too fast for the case to keep up.  You will find that your brass will get caught in some of the most painful places(in the gun that is) There are some pig-tail gas tubes on the market available from Brownells and Olympic that create the gas pressure of a full length system.  Placing the heavier machine gun buffer in the gun will make a difference too.  I am so tired of my 10.5" barrel acting up that I am thinking about going to the longer one.  I have heard of some going to the the same buffer and gas tube as the pistol configuration guns.  I have not tried this, but it is an option.
> 
> P.S.. Pardus... you sheep fucker...



The only problem I seem to be having is with SS109.  Maybe that is the culprit.  In which case I need to sell the upper, since that is the ammo that I have to use.  F'n military.  It is strictly a double feed issue though, not ejection.  Think that might still be the issue?  How about the H4 buffer? I have heard that in several different venues.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Mar 21, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> The only problem I seem to be having is with SS109.  Maybe that is the culprit.  In which case I need to sell the upper, since that is the ammo that I have to use.  F'n military.  It is strictly a double feed issue though, not ejection.  Think that might still be the issue?  How about the H4 buffer? I have heard that in several different venues.



I tried the H4 buffer too.  That solved some of the problem until you start getting excited when the zombies are charging, then you get the double feed.  It seems that just another inch or two would cure the issue.  Brownells #100-000-553EC is the pigtail tube.  It retails for $86.50 and they are in stock.  Brownells phone number is 1-800-741-0015 and they have no sense of humor.  The tube is made by M16 Clinic.


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 21, 2008)

gunnerjohn said:


> I tried the H4 buffer too.  That solved some of the problem until you start getting excited when the zombies are charging, then you get the double feed.  It seems that just another inch or two would cure the issue.  Brownells #100-000-553EC is the pigtail tube.  It retails for $86.50 and they are in stock.  Brownells phone number is 1-800-741-0015 and they have no sense of humor.  The tube is made by M16 Clinic.



I'll try it.  Thanks for the advice.

PS: I HATE zombies!


----------



## pardus (Mar 21, 2008)

gunnerjohn said:


> P.S.. Pardus... you sheep fucker...




   :cool:


----------

